# Lighting connectors?



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

Look in to wago lever nuts. You could use the three port ones. One port of the quick connect, essentially a disconnect and the other two ports for pass through.


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

I haven't had a chance to look up the code on lighting and any restrictions. But yeah I forgot about Wagos.


----------



## quangtan (Jun 17, 2017)

You should learn from your manager


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

icdubois said:


> Look in to wago lever nuts. You could use the three port ones. One port of the quick connect, essentially a disconnect and the other two ports for pass through.


An Ideal tan is just as fast less than a quarter of the price and has a better connection.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

monsterled said:


> Our quick connectors are cUL listed 4 hole wire
> 
> monsterled lites


dude, just post a link to the item. no harm no foul. o/w, you will eventually get introuble with TOS control


----------

